# Fairy Tales with a twist



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

I am looking for some pic help with costumes for my Twisted Fairy Tale party. The basic idea is you take your fave Fairy Tale character but they are a criminal, Steampunk, evil, BAMF, zombie, vampire, ect....

I would love to dress as Ursula but I am not sure on what twist to give her. I also love the idea of a war torn Mulan, with a Geisha/Assassin twist. 

My kids have had some ideas for their costumes too; 

Prince Charming Zombie Hunter (my son loves Walking Dead)

Sleeping Beauty Vampire (our little Dark Princess) 

Hipster Snow White (The Black Sheep)

BAMF Goldilocks (with a bloody severed teddy bear head)

I would love to see all your ideas, not just specific to mine.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Well since Ursula is evil in the story maybe a "good" Ursula would be a unique twist. Basically swap the characters, the good ones are evil and the evil ones are good.


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Idea for Geisha/Assassin Mulan


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Ursula idea


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Genderbent Jafar


----------

